# Enable or Disable HPET



## beyond_amusia (Sep 29, 2009)

I have been pondering whether or not to enable HPET in my BIOS (see specs) and what are the pros and cons of it being either enabled or disabled?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 29, 2009)

on vista and w7 it gives the os a method to calculate timing using a lower cpu overhead. makes no difference on xp or earlier. wikipedia gives a rough overview


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2009)

some BIOSes also show a 32 and 64 bit option for this setting, no idea how much of a difference it makes - i always set 64 bit, since i run x64 OS's


----------

